# W: Dreadnought Missile Launcher Arms H: £



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I need 3 left arm dreadnought missile launchers from the plastic kit, can anyone help me out?


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I only have one spare...you can have it for free if you want 
Free postage, whatever, tell me where and when in a PM! :victory:


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Pictures of the quality.


----------

